# Relay?



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

If a relay goes bad/out....would that cause hids to not work completely? How often do they go out?


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

In the eagle eye hid instructions, they recommend you upgrade to a 20 amp fuse


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

usually go out from lots of mud and water. some brands of relays are better than others as far as being sealed so you get what you pay for in most cases


----------



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

any recommendations on a brand? I think the relay I went with is from O'reillys. I dont remeber the brand.


----------



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

so what about an actual relay for hids. Like the one that comes with a (hi/lo) bi-xexon kit? does anyone run that? seems like it could be better?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

The first one I had was one from advanced it would crap out when wet. Replaced with same and haven't had problem but switching over to one that comes with the kit and it looks like same type but not sure


----------



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

It was a bad relay. Replaced it yesterday. No flicker and they work great.


----------

